# 22 roses



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Not sure how many I want to make - I've found a few more suitable fabrics in my stash. If I want many more, I'm going to need buy fabric or trade. 

Figure I should decide what I'm going to do with them first, so I know how many I need. They finish around 6", but I think they'd need sashing of some sort. May look nice putting them on the diagonal with a trellis look . . .


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

If you took the leaves off and add a slug, you&#8217;d get a beautiful snail. Just saying.

Very nice. You know, at only 6&#8221;, they&#8217;d make a lovely border.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Beautiful and I do like the idea of using them for a border too!! Good Job!


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

Really really like these !!!!!


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Would you sent me a copy of that pattern ? Its paper piecing right?


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Forcast, it's for sale on an Etsy site, Piece by number. I think it was 3.50 per download. I agreed to the terms that I would not share when I downloaded. 

I don't especially like coming up with my own designs, so I want to encourage those that do by being willing to pay for their hard work. There is plenty out there for free too- and if you really want to do the work, you could copy the picture and figure it out on your own. 

I bought several of her designs, she's got lots of neat ones. 

BTW- I have no problem sharing things I found that were free, or things I came up with on my own.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Cathy,

That looks like a lot of work to make those roses. I just hope you left off the thorns ... 

Joe

-------------------------------------------------

***Be sneaky, get closer, bust the cap on him when you can put the ball where it counts  .***


----------

